# mercadona online



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

has anyone used this service?

I've just done my first online order to be delivered on Thursday, so watch this space

I used Tesco online all the time in the UK, but this is the first time I've tried the Mercadona service

have I made a huge mistake???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you got a link????? I might try it - if it works ok for you of course LOL!!! It might save me slipping on their wet floor again!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Have you got a link????? I might try it - if it works ok for you of course LOL!!! It might save me slipping on their wet floor again!
> 
> Jo xxx


here you are - you can even do it in English!

https://www.mercadona.es/ns/index.php

I've also just discovered that I can 'modify' my order for a while yet, so if/when I remeber something else I can just add it

how's the knee & the 'discussions' going?


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, I used it for several months last year. Apart from one or two minor hiccups, I found it to be really good - arrived on time and nearly always got all the order correct. I overpaid by 15 euros once and didn´t realise until the delivery guy brought the money back on the next visit. One thing that I liked was that they didn´t try and dump close to sell by date stuff - everything theat came was fresh. The only thing is the service may vary from branch to branch.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timr said:


> Hi, I used it for several months last year. Apart from one or two minor hiccups, I found it to be really good - arrived on time and nearly always got all the order correct. I overpaid by 15 euros once and didn´t realise until the delivery guy brought the money back on the next visit. One thing that I liked was that they didn´t try and dump close to sell by date stuff - everything theat came was fresh. The only thing is the service may vary from branch to branch.


I've used the delivery service for some time (go into the store & load up your trolley then they deliver it) & have always found them to be really reliable

I wonder if you can choose which branch your online shop comes from? I live about midway between two


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Havent used it myself but friends have and they seem quite happy with it. Dont know about choosing which branch though, I presume they will work out which one is nearer and send it from there?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Havent used it myself but friends have and they seem quite happy with it. Dont know about choosing which branch though, I presume they will work out which one is nearer and send it from there?


 lol that could actually settle an argument in our house

I reckon one branch is slightly nearer to us & dh reckons it's the other one


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

I can´t recall any option on the web site to choose a specific branch and they sent the deliveries from the closest one. Makes sense since if there´s a problem you ring the branch rather than some anonymous call centre.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timr said:


> I can´t recall any option on the web site to choose a specific branch and they sent the deliveries from the closest one. Makes sense since if there´s a problem you ring the branch rather than some anonymous call centre.


I couldn't see that option either, so it will be interesting to see if it's our usual delivery guy - from the branch I reckon is a bit further away, but the one my oh prefers


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I couldn't see that option either, so it will be interesting to see if it's our usual delivery guy - from the branch I reckon is a bit further away, but the one my oh prefers


Delivery routing software which calculates delivery routes is very sophisticated. It takes into account population distribution, previous customer distribution, and the delivery resources (no. of vans, van size, drivers knowledge, etc.). It is not a simple matter of distance.

In the UK I have used Tescos for years. Rarely order fresh fruit and veg but equally never had any problems when I have. Just a brilliant service. And once, a few years back, they misdelivered £35 worth of meat. I called them but they said once delivered they cannot take it back (risk of contamination) so I was well pleased. And once I remember a split shampoo bottle and credit was on the account in seconds 

Looking forward to hearing what you think Xabia cause as I no longer can drive these things are great for me especially for the heavy stuff like crates of wine 

Well another day on the beach here in the sunny north. Enjoy one and all


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Delivery routing software which calculates delivery routes is very sophisticated. It takes into account population distribution, previous customer distribution, and the delivery resources (no. of vans, van size, drivers knowledge, etc.). It is not a simple matter of distance.
> 
> In the UK I have used Tescos for years. Rarely order fresh fruit and veg but equally never had any problems when I have. Just a brilliant service. And once, a few years back, they misdelivered £35 worth of meat. I called them but they said once delivered they cannot take it back (risk of contamination) so I was well pleased. And once I remember a split shampoo bottle and credit was on the account in seconds
> 
> ...


we might then get our favourite delivery driver

I have ordered some fresh fruit & meat, so it's a good test of what they bring - if it doesn't work it will be back to going there & filling a trolley & getting it delivered


----------



## jmhalton (Apr 4, 2008)

*www.mercadona.es*

Thanks for letting me know about Mercadona's URL....:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jmhalton said:


> Thanks for letting me know about Mercadona's URL....:clap2:


you're welcome

you just reminded me that I needed to make a change to my order - but it's all prepared & ready for delivery!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you're welcome
> 
> you just reminded me that I needed to make a change to my order - but it's all prepared & ready for delivery!!


well my delivery arrived - delivered right into the kitchen - all in good nick - nothing missing, and although I ticked the 'OK to substitute' there were no substitutions:clap2:

not very long 'use by' on the fresh meat - but I'll freeze most of it anyway

if the OH wasn't away I'd be going to get my meat & fish daily in any case



I forgot to buy water


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*aaarggghhh*

best laid plans & all that - I've been trying to get on the website since yesterday but it keeps timing out!!


I need to do my shopping!!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> best laid plans & all that - I've been trying to get on the website since yesterday but it keeps timing out!!
> 
> 
> I need to do my shopping!!


Xabia best laid plans of men and mice. Capacity planning for servers is partly what I do for a living. It takes several months to expand capacity, assuming they want to. Have you tried at 4am? They should be quiet then


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> best laid plans & all that - I've been trying to get on the website since yesterday but it keeps timing out!!
> 
> 
> I need to do my shopping!!


You lazy lump LOL, get yourself down there and do it the old fashioned way 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Capacity planning for servers is partly what I do for a living. It takes several months to expand capacity. Have you tried at 4am? They should be quiet then


shut up!!!

will you speak to Mercadona please? I did actually try at 6am!


I've got them now - just tried to do the order in English & I can't

I'm so used to doing my shopping in Spanish I had to switch the language back to Spanish!!!


now I have to go to work, so I hope it's still working when I get back - I've barely started


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> shut up!!!
> 
> will you speak to Mercadona please? I did actually try at 6am!
> 
> ...


Xabia enjoy your day  and pick up a pizza on the way home , there's no food in the fridge


----------

